# 4000 members? Make a guess



## MJ

Post a date when you think member #4000 will join us. If you guess the date, or closest to the date, you will be featured in an upcoming newsletter as "member/chef of the month". You have until 10/26 to make a guess.


My guess is ?/?/05 - but this is for members only! 

Good luck!


----------



## mrsmac

I think 24th October 2005.


----------



## KAYLINDA

My guess is 11-06-05.


----------



## Maidrite

May I have Oct 28th 2005


----------



## jkath

November 3, 2005


----------



## corazon

November 2


----------



## SierraCook

October 26, 2005


----------



## cara

October 25, 2005


----------



## texasgirl

cara took my guess ) so, I'll say Oct. 27th '05


----------



## chefhelper

I'll go for October 31


----------



## ArticKatt

chefhelper said:
			
		

> I'll go for October 31



I was going to say October 31, can we pick before noon on a day or after 6pm or do I need to choose a different day. If I can pick before 12:00 noon on Oct 31, 2005 I will or I will take Oct 30, 2005


----------



## MJ

ArticKatt said:
			
		

> I was going to say October 31, can we pick before noon on a day or after 6pm or do I need to choose a different day. If I can pick before 12:00 noon on Oct 31, 2005 I will or I will take Oct 30, 2005


In the event of a tie, the member who posted the correct date first will be featured in the next newsletter. Other members who guessed the correct date will be featured in future newsletters.


----------



## cara

texasgirl said:
			
		

> cara took my guess ) so, I'll say Oct. 27th '05


 
It's my husbands birthday, so I had to take that ;o)


----------



## urmaniac13

Texasgirl you beat me to MY guess!! So I would say 28th of October.  Oh no Maidrite took that one too... dang... okay *29th of October*.


----------



## texasgirl

OOPS, sorry


----------



## Piccolina

My guess would be November 11, 2005 


Cool idea MJ! What inspired you to come up with it?


----------



## MJ

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> Cool idea MJ! What inspired you to come up with it?


Well... I asked the site helpers what their guess would be (we have our own contest going), and wanted to include the rest of the DC family to predict a date. 

I am thinking we could come up with more contests like this in the future.


----------



## Piccolina

MJ said:
			
		

> Well... I asked the site helpers what their guess would be (we have our own contest going), and wanted to include the rest of the DC family to predict a date.
> 
> I am thinking we could come up with more contests like this in the future.


Very neat MJ! I'm totally behind the idea of similar contests in the future!


----------



## amber

October 30 for me please!


----------



## licia

I'll say November 7.


----------



## kadesma

I choose November 10



kadesma


----------



## corazon

Right now we are at 3,989.  Only 11 more until we hit 4,000.


----------



## MJ

Contest ends tonight at midnight - central time.


----------



## mudbug

OK, OK - help me out, you lurkers!  I choose October 29.


----------



## texasgirl

MUDBUG, hurry, pick another day, that's already been chosen.


----------



## MJ

We now have 4000 members! Who won?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Congratulations Maidrite!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJ

Maidrite said:
			
		

> May I have Oct 28th 2005


Congrats Maidrite!  

It looks like you will be the member of the month in an upcoming newsletter (this months newsletter is already completed). I will PM you at a later date for an interview.


----------



## Andy M.

*Congrats! You hit the nail on the head!*


----------



## middie

way to go maidrite !!!!!


----------



## PA Baker

Congratulations Maidrite!


----------



## amber

Congrats Maidrite!

And a congrats to Caffeineinme for being member 4,000!


----------



## crewsk

Great job Maidrite!!


----------



## texasgirl

WOOHOO, Congrats to you Maidrite!! 












you had me by one day


----------



## Barbara L

Congratulations Honey Bunny!  

When we found out that he had gotten the right date, I gave "Maidrite" a kiss "for winning."  He said, "You mean you wouldn't have given me a kiss if I had lost?"  and I said (joking of course!), "I'd have given you three!"   

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You all Very Much, I will Share this info with you, I choose this date because it was my Father's Birthday, He was Born Oct, 28th  1927, He went to be with my Mother and Our maker  Nov, 27th  1998 . 

This win is His !  Thank You All ! 

Does this mean the curse of the Goat is no longer with the CUBS ?   IF they win the World Series in 2006 we will know why !


----------



## kadesma

Oh Maidrite, that is such a nice thing to say and do...I'm happy you won...Congratulations...

hugs
kadesma


----------



## licia

Happy you won and looking forward to the upcoming tell all about you.


----------



## urmaniac13

*Yeah, James Rock dude, rock!!*

*Really your dedication to your dad is sooo sweet, and fitting ... I am sure he is smiling up there!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Congratulations!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## urmaniac13

Anyway just curious... who was this 4000th member?  Is s/he aware of being the centre of such huge attention??


----------



## texasgirl

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Anyway just curious... who was this 4000th member? Is s/he aware of being the centre of such huge attention??


 
Caffeineinme and I don't think they even posted


----------



## urmaniac13

Then Maidrite should let them know with his signature colourful loud welcome message!!


----------



## corazon

Congrats Maidrite!  Tried to karma you for your win but I need to spread that karma around before doing so.


----------



## SierraCook

*Way to go, James!! Congratulations!!*


----------



## Maidrite

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Then Maidrite should let them know with his signature colourful loud welcome message!!


 
I did but I forgot to tell them, They were number 4000 let me see if I can find them again ! THANK YOU ALL !


----------



## Maidrite

THey haven't posted yet I had sent them one yesterday but since they haven't posted I can't find them to sent Congrats for being 4000 to them !


----------



## Cyberchef

*Congratulations, Maidrite!!*

Way to go, and what a warm and beautiful sentiment!  

Enjoy!

And, bless you!!

Cyberchef


----------



## Charlotte

*9001 members and growing!!*


*...and WHO is number 9000 ?? *


*I just noticed we are at 9001 !!!*



*WAY TO GO DC members for spreading the word!!*


----------



## Andy R

Can you believe we flipped 10,000 in the last few days!  Wow, this community is just really buzzing along these days!  Congratulations to the members, the admins, and moderators for making this such a friendly and informative site.

Any guesses on how large we will be this time next year?  If we grow at the same pace that would mean we would have over 25,000 members!  I don't think that kind of growth is realistic but WOW!!!


----------



## YT2095

I Guess at at 17,500 this time next year, the 500s a margin for 17,000 and 18,000.

although 25,000 would rock!, just think of all the new Yummies being posted Then


----------



## Lynan

Congrats DC Team!!! You have a wonderful site manned by wonderful people!! Im sure that 25,000 will be reached in record time.


----------



## karadekoolaid

Wow! 
25,000 by... 


August 2010


----------



## Dove

cliveb said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 25,000 by...
> 
> 
> August 2010



Then I'll never get a word in.....


----------

